# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  قیمت پروژه

## --masumeh

با سلام
قیمت طراحی یک برنامه winform که یک جدول sql دارد و ما با یک فرم درج، حذف و ویرایش را در آن با تکنولوژی entity framework انجام می دهیم چقدره؟

در کل قیمت هر پروژه نرم افزاری را از کجا می تونیم پیدا کنیم؟

----------


## terminator68

قیمت پروژه های نرم افزاری بر اساس تقاضا و آپشن هایی هستش که طرف می خواد ازتون....

----------

